# Sears SS/16



## DALE BURDETTE (Dec 10, 2020)

Just wondering what I might get out of a Sears SS/16 THAT hasn't been started in a couple years with a mower, plow, disc and snow blade??


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Engine not running? Big expense. Who is going to buy it? Possibly a restorer or someone looking for parts. These types are not big spenders.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> Engine not running? Big expense. Who is going to buy it? Possibly a restorer or someone looking for parts. These types are not big spenders.


 Amen to that..... On the down side, SS16's are everywhere. On the plus side, they usually had the Onan BF-MS engine.

Back to the down side..... An old Onan is one of the most expensive engines to rebuild. Onan has been out of business for over 20 years. However, you're starting to see more aftermarket parts, but they're from China. The value of your machine is in the engine for parts. A good BF-MS crankshaft alone is worth $150. 

Running, fully restored, with good tires..... $700. Non-runner for parts $250-$300


----------

